# Loss leader



## ajohan

Hola a tothom

Estic de sort perquè estic fent una traducció molt fàcil sobre supermercats però aquesta paraula m’està causant unes dificultats. Es tracta d’un producte que els supermercats col.loquen a la entrada i que fa l’impressió que la botiga és molt barata. Amb aquest producte, perden diners però després el consumidor es torna boig i compra de tot. Es diu ‘lost leader’ en anglès i sol ser suc de taronja i coses semblants.

I una cosa més sobre els pronoms febles; “amb aquest producte perden diners” o “amb aquest producte, *hi* perden diners”

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## RedRag

Vols dir _loss leader_, oi?

El Esp-Eng foro conté '*artículo de gancho*' per la traducció en castellà.


----------



## soupdragon78

I think they also call it a* key value item* (U.K. only)


----------



## ajohan

Gràcies. 
RedRag. Tens raó; no hi vaig fixar bé, així que l'original està malament com sempre. I ara que ho dius, havia sentit 'artículo de gancho' abans. Ara em fa falta saber com es diu en català.


----------



## ernest_

No conec la terminologia exacta, però jo diria alguna cosa com "producte esquer" o "producte reclam". Sobre els pronoms febles no t'ho podria assegurar però jo diria "hi perdem diners".

-- He trobat això:
http://www.babylon.com/definition/loss_leader/Catalan


----------



## ajohan

Gràcies Ernest. Ja està donçs.
Per cert, he intentat canviar el títol d'aquest fil abans ('loss' en lloc de 'lost') per no confondre la gent i perquè sigui útil, però sense éxit. Ho ha de fer un administrador?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> No conec la terminologia exacta, però jo diria alguna cosa com "producte esquer" o "producte reclam". Sobre els pronoms febles no t'ho podria assegurar però jo diria "hi perdem diners".
> 
> -- He trobat això:
> http://www.babylon.com/definition/loss_leader/Catalan


 
Com diu l'Ernest, em sona "producte reclam". Que bé que sona, Ernest, "producte esquer"!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Sí, al Termcat també ho tradueixen com a "producte reclam". "Esquer" també m'agrada molt.
Aquesta seria la definició de "producte de reclam", a veure si et sembla ,doncs, adequada la traducció.

*producte de reclam*
<Màrqueting. Comercialització>
_ca_ producte de reclam, m
_es_ producto de reclamo
_es_ producto gancho
_fr_ produit d'appel
_fr_ produit d'attraction
_en_ loss leader

Definicions 
*ca:* Producte que s'ofereix a preu rebaixat, a vegades per sota del preu de cost, a fi d'estimular-ne la venda i d'atreure els consumidors cap al punt de venda perquè en comprin d'altres.


Salutacions,
X:


----------



## starmi

amb aquest producte, *hi* perden diners és correcte.


----------



## ajohan

Gràcies a tothom. Donçs ja està - 'producte reclam'
Starmi, a vegades els guiris sospitem que s'ha de ficar un pronom feble en una oració però com que no ens sona la frase, dubtem i molt sovint optem per no fer-los servir. Més a més, hi ha molts catalans que no els utilitzen sense que passi res (una mica com el "he don't" en anglès).


----------

